# Ovulation question (a little embarrassing)



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Does anyone get a little itchiness "down there" around the time they ovulate? I have what I *think* is EWCM (I'm not actively charting, but I'm at CD 16, so it seems about right) and I've had some itching. I seem to remember that I had the same itchiness last month around this time--it doesn't feel like that burning, yeast infection itchiness, and OTC hydrocortisone cream seems to do a pretty decent job of making it bearable.

Thoughts?


----------



## beemama (Mar 19, 2004)

Huh, I'm not sure about it being cyclic... yeast can be. I know I always had a flare up right before AF.
I just wanted to chime in that hydrocortisone creme seems like a harsh thing to put *down there*. Have you tried anything milder? If it IS yeast, vinegar would be great, or diluted TTO, or witch hazel.
I'm sorry, not at all answering your question I was just concerned!


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm not actually using the hydrocortisone cream regularly (although, as long as you use it externally, this is one of it's "approved", on-label uses). I mostly wanted to see if the itchiness *was* responsive to hydrocortisone, because, in my experience, yeast infections are not.

Could yeast infections really be cyclical? If so, how/why do they go away without treatment?

Finally, what's TTO?


----------



## beemama (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm really not sure why yeast infections can be cyclical. Hopefully some really knowledgeable mama can jump in & give more info! They go away on their own because yeast is systemic, it's always there... sometimes the levels are elevated & you'll have an outbreak, then your levels may regulate & the symptoms will disappear. I did probiotics for a while & haven't had an "infection" since before I got pregnant w/dd.... before that I probably had 5 that needed treatment, many others that went away on their own.
I bet if you do a search for yeast on MDC you could find lots of helpful stuff!
TTO is tea tree oil.
Sorry, NAKing a squirming toddler!


----------



## beemama (Mar 19, 2004)

Okay, I tried to search here for you & it got too confusing. Here's an interesting link , I didn't get to read all the way through it but did see a paragraph about getting yeast infections right before AF.
Maybe it isn't yeast in your case, I don't want to give bad advice!


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Not really related but I can tell you that I always get a nasty yeast infection right when I get pregnant! as in when the test is positive I have a concurrent infection.. :LOL almost like a pre indicator.. its very weird.. otherwise I am not prone to them.


----------

